#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Bringing A Thai Girl to the US

## sailora

OK, I am in the first stages of bringing a Thai girl the the United States to be my wife.  I wanted to know what some of you out there went through to do the same.   I would appreciate any helpful information that you could give me or tell me what to expect. 

Thanking you in advance....

----------


## navynine

> OK, I am in the first stages of bringing a Thai girl the the United States to be my wife. I wanted to know what some of you out there went through to do the same. I would appreciate any helpful information that you could give me or tell me what to expect. 
> 
> Thanking you in advance....


Need more info to help you.

----------


## Camel Toe

> OK, I am in the first stages of bringing a Thai girl the the United States to be my wife.  I wanted to know what some of you out there went through to do the same.   I would appreciate any helpful information that you could give me or tell me what to expect. 
> 
> Thanking you in advance....


The first Thai person I met was in Seattle.  She was a recent arrival, married to a friend of a friend.  Last time I saw her was that same day when the police came to the party and arrested her for cutting her husband up wth a kitchen knife.

----------


## danno5

It is a long process, but pretty straightforward. My wife (then girlfriend) first got a tourist visa to visit the US. Once we decided to get married (she had to return to Bangkok to work), we applied for a fiance visa at the US Embassy in BKK. I hired a US lawyer - although the paperwork is simple enough to do yourself (not sure if the lawyer helped in demonstrating the seriousness of the application). We applied in late February - and the interview was in the beginning of May. I traveled to Thailand for the interview - it went fine with the officer talking to my wife in Thai and English - I think mostly trying to prove that she spoke decent enough english to have a relationship. 

At the time my wife had a good job, owned a condo in BKK and had a healthy bank account - I'm sure all these factors helped. 

Once in the US we got married within the 90 day period, and filed the paperwork for an adjustment in status. We filed this in late July, and my wife had a green card in September. From there she got authorization to work, Social Security card and drivers license.

Last month (3 years later), she became a US citizen!

So, it is government paperwork, but other than parts being slow (and the fiance visa was pretty quick), it was straightforward and no real problems.

----------


## KhonKaenDan

Looks like some of the others mentioned that to help you, we need a little more information.  You might start by going to Google, and search, Tourist Visa for the US.  Your application can be processed on line, and if you have all of the correct information, you can then apply for an appointment.  You will need to go to the Thai Post Office to get a PIN number, and this number can be used for applying on line or  by telephone, for the appointment. 

Once you have an appointment, you will need to buy the Visa permit at the Thai Post office.  Take the time to read all of the information on the website.  This will probably bring about more questions, but all of the work can be done by you.  You do not need to go to a Visa company.  The fees they charge may be worthwhile for someone that cannot read or write, or use a computer, but you could go and get a short interview to see if you friend even qualifies to travel to the US.
  Sometimes, if you do not have a long history with this person, you will not get past the interview.  If she has a good job, and has many reasons to return to Thailand then, they will look at her reason for going in the first place.  They want to be assured that she will return to Thailand.  Good Luck,  Choke dee Na

----------


## mikem

Food can be a big issue for Thais moving to the West. Some end up living on apples.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Of the above, danno5 has got it pretty much right. The only comment I would add to what he said is that you can skip the entire tourist visa step. It is a bitch for a single, Thai female to get a tourist visa. A load of proof of intent to return is required. Skip it and just apply for a fiance visa. No need to prove intent to return, etc, since she doesn't plan to return. From then on. follow the danno5 step by step. And, as noted, it does help if there isn't a 40 year age difference, if you have a decent place to live in the US, if she isn't a hardcore bar girl, and very important, if the place you are going to live has a Thai community. That can be good and bad - the good is she will have some friends from home; the bad is that they might not all be good influences. But that all depends on what kind of a young lady she is. Many Thais do not transplant well. Food is an issue, as is language. You would be amazed how hard it is to find rice in many restaurants. But, it certainly can work and has in many cases. Good luck.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Might add that I think the danno5 US lawyer is overkill. You wont need him. The visa guys in the Embassy do these a zillion a week. In fact, they are more likely to wonder why you felt the need to bring along a lawyer if there was nothing amiss.

----------


## chitown

The lawyer can't even attend the interview as the girl must go in alone. So really all the lawyer is good for is filling in the blanks on the forms.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

There is a fair amount of paperwork involved. All pretty self-explanatory, but you need to do it properly. If your paperwork is incomplete or otherwise lacking, you are going to have to go back, greatly delaying the exercise. I highly recommend that you check out the web site (I think it is USGovernment.com - Find Government Related Products And Services) and look at the Immigration section under Visas. Last time I looked, they had very complete instructions for each type of visa.

----------


## Carnwadrick

See earlier post on 5/12 *Visa for the family* the process was discussed extensively.....Are you concerned about the reaction of family and the general public when you show up with a younger asian woman at your side, doesn't that depends on where you live and the age difference. in my case living in California the 20 years dif was no big item, even my x was ok with it. I have made more friends in my neighborhood now that I have a friendly smiling companion/wife.

----------


## danno5

yea, as I said if I had to do it again, I would avoid the lawyer. It was US based and only did the paperwork (or rather, I did the paperwork and he filed it!). As long as you can follow instructions, you should be fine doing it yourself. Also, there are several forums (not necesarily Thai based) that can provide alot of assistance.

----------


## blackgang

Taking most Thai women to the states , if you want to live there is like taking a beef sandwich to a fucking banquet as far as I can see.
If you want to live in Thailand, get a Thai same as living in Mexico or Korera,, stick with one that knows the lay of the land and is comfortable there and feels at home.
Cost you a bunch less in the long run and be happier, if one leaves you, no matter her nativity, she will clean you out, no matter where she from cause there ate already a bunch there that know all the Ropes, Laws and Lawyers.

----------


## njdesi

www.visajourney.com 
This website has step by step instructions and example forms (go to the guides tab). If your g/f has some basic English skills and you can follow directions, save money on lawyers and get the K-1 yourselves.

----------


## Reinmaster

I met my Philippine wife on-line in February 2008 and brought her to the US this past June 2009.  We used a lawyer and are glad we did.  Although the paper work is relatively straight forward, after going on-line and printing out forms and the instructions for both the "Fiance Visa and the Adjustment of Status," I literally consumed and entire ream of paper.  I originally intended to do this by myself but had questions about some of the forms and the things they were asking.  The instructions offered little help.  In addition to this I had heard horror stories about how adversarial the Manila Embassy staff could be towards women seeking visas.  Now I'm not a 30-something, nor am I a "rocket scientist," but I am 30 years older than my 32 year old wife (you do the math) and realized that this could pose a problem.  We also wanted some assurance that if something went wrong, we would have someone with the appropriate experience and expertise to resolve any paper work or other issues.  I highly recommend the lawyer we chose.  He was thorough, it was alot of paper work for both of us and on both sides of the Pacific Ocean.  He prepped us for both interviews, was always available to both of us by email and we could see our documents on line.  It was not cheap but the peace of mind was worth every penny of the cost for his fees which were not all that bad.  It may not be for everyone, but it worked for us.

----------


## nonam

If she lives in Bangkok, not having the proper documents or forms filled out correctly will be a minor problem.  If she lives outside of Bangkok, it will be a pain to go back and forth from her town to the Embassy.  The police voucher (that she has no record) will be obtained in Bangkok.  If she is under 25, expect to pay a hefty bill to have her required shots done at the time she goes in for her medical exam.  If she has been married previously, get each document which shows a name change,  If for some reason, the application is denied, don't expect any explaination of the reasons for the denial in the official letter.  The head honchos at the Embassy explain nothing; ask a clerk what the problem was and  then correct it and the application will be approved.  In the overall evaluation of your application, the financial matters pertaining to supporting/sponsoring are important but not as important and having all the wife's documents in order (and kids documents, along with the proper form signed the natural father that he is allowing the kids to leave Thailand).   U.S. officials are a stickler for having a document present for every name change.  If your furure wife has nver been married, has no kids and has never changed her name, the process will be a breeze.

----------


## mtone9317

Bringing a Thai wife to the US would not be a problem in Sacramento, esp, if she is Issan. There is a big Thai community in North Sacramento, over 10,000 were at the spring festival (Name?). You could not park your car within 6 blocks of the place. There are Thai restuarants all over the place, a huge shopping area south of the city, and 5 different kinds of rice are sold in the main store. Fare at my Thai-Lao friends house there is: chicken foot soup (that's what I call it), sticky rice and bananas. Pork and greens (spicy) are on the menu (don't know the name of the dish).

----------


## nikster

Apply for the fiancée visa. The only thing the embassy wants to know about that is 1 are you really going to marry and stay married in a real marriage. And 2 are you financially fit to support her so she doesn't become a public charge. The latter is a formality. If you make more than the federal poverty line, you are fine. It's a really low limit. 

Whether you are really in love will be up to the consular officer to figure out at the interview. 

Obviously, don't get married before applying for the fiancée. The idea is that you go to America, get married there, then do all the remaining paperwork for adjustment of status etc there. 

There is a lot of paperwork and the medical. Lawyer is good for re-assurance as there is no one you can ask. The embassy doesn't talk to you unless you go there and stand in line ( btw you can book an appointment online and skip the lines). 

Don't do a tourist visa. Would actually be borderline illegal. You don't want trouble.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

There's a lot of good information on this thread. Too bad the guy who posed the original question doesn't appear to have come back to read the answers. For Reinmaster: Congratulations on getting through the process. I certainly don't apologize for the Visa folks in the Manila Embassy, although I have always found them to be pretty helpful in my dealings with them over the past twenty years or so. One interesting point: The Manila Embassy is the ONLY American Embassy in the WORLD that has an Immigration Fraud Section in the Embassy. Not Mexico, Nigeria, or Thailand - only Philippines. That is because the quality of counterfeit supporting documentation here is the best anywhere, and there is tons of it. So, after dealing with scammers daily for their two-year tours of duty, no wonder they are a bit jaded. I have been married to a Filipina for 19 years, she and my kids are US citizens, although we choose to live here in the Philippines. Hope it all goes well for you and your asawa.

----------


## KevinCorr

My wife did the fiance visa application in Bangkok. She was called for an interview in Bangkok at the US Embassy. They did not request for me to attend. She got the visa in about 3 months after the interview.  

Absolutely no need for an attorney. She did the interview and came to the US on her own. I was in the US the whole time. I never had to appear nor sign anything. 

Once she was in the US, we married asap and then she got a 2 year green card after about 6 months. That was a lot harder and more paperwork and cost than the fiance visa. Harder because you have to prove that it is a legit marriage. Basically you have to give her access to all your finances, eg shared bank accounts, credit, pension beneficiary etc. 
After 2 years she had to go through the whole green card application all over again. That got her the 10 yr green card finally. 

As mentioned above, I had to provide an affidavit of support to get her the green cards. You have a choice of showing income above poverty level or property and/or other wealth. You don't show both. Getting divorced does not release you from this financial obligation! You are only free if she gets remarried, goes home, or earns 10 years Social Security credit. 

The other choice is to marry first in Thailand, then apply to have your wife enter the US and get a green card. I don't know anything about this option.

----------


## KevinCorr

Before we were married and before she applied for the fiance visa, my wife applied for a tourist visa to visit the US. 

She was refused a tourist visa which wasted a lot of time for us waiting for that to be denied. 

She was interviewed by a Thai woman employee of the US Embassy (snobby bitch). After that she started over with the fiance visa. That time she was interviewed by a "farang" American who spoke Thai well. She provided a bunch of photos of us in Thailand and me and my family in the US.

----------


## Muadib

> Getting divorced does not release you from this financial obligation! You are only free if she gets remarried, goes home, or earns 10 years Social Security credit.


or earns enough herself to be above the poverty line... The 10 year support stipulation is rarely enforced as many district courts that adjudicate divorce cases no nothing of visa regulations...

----------


## nonam

Becoming a U.S. citizen also ends the obligations of the "supporter."  Citizenship can be obtained as early as 3 years from entering the U.S.

----------


## Imminent

> The other choice is to marry first in Thailand, then apply to have your  wife enter the US and get a green card. I don't know anything about this  option.


Does anyone know about this? 



-


*Rather than start a new thread I'll use this one since it's general info.*

What  if both the husband and wife are living in Thailand now? Is sensible to apply for a spousal visa when no one is actually established in the US? We have a daughter with US  citizenship and have been married about 10 years now. Is it necessary  for me to go to the US and establish myself there before or could we all  make the big move back together at the same time?

----------


## Norton

If you have all the legal marriage documents you can apply for a K3 visa. It is a long process but I believe you can get it started at US Embassy Bangkok.

All starts with you submitting Form I-130, Petition for Alien Relative. This is sent off to US for approvals. Then sent back to US Embassy Bangkok. When they recieve, you can then apply for the K3 visa. It's a lengthy process.

The K3 visa does not allow permanent stay for your wife in US. It allows 2 year stay. You can apply in US for residency status should you want her to have a green card.

Check at US Embassy Bangkok to make sure all can be done without you having to go to US. Was ok years ago but things change.

----------


## Submaniac

[quote=Imminent;2396326]


> What if both the husband and wife are living in Thailand now? Is sensible to apply for a spousal visa when no one is actually established in the US? We have a daughter with US citizenship and have been married about 10 years now. Is it necessary for me to go to the US and establish myself there before or could we all make the big move back together at the same time?


Is sensible to apply for a spousal visa when no one is actually established in the US? 

Why do you want to get it?  Ok, it makes sense if you are moving back to the states permanently.  If you are NOT, it is not adviseable; get a tourist visa instead.  If you do Permanent Residency, it is a track.  Once you get it, you must remain in the United States constantly.  If you spend more than 1 year out of the country, you lose permanent residency.  Why apply for it if you are just going to visit every now and then.   If she is eligible for permanent residency, the U.S embassy in Thailand would just grant the tourist visa. 

Is it necessary for me to go to the US and establish myself there before or could we all make the big move back together at the same time?

You can submit the paperwork while in Thailand.  It takes a while to process these days at least 6 months to a year (closer to a year these days).

----------


## Imminent

Thanks for the info. Sounds like that Form I-130 is the starting point for us. The tourist visa option is another idea but then there would be more regular costs for my wife leaving and coming back.

----------


## RickThai

Just fly her into Mexico as a tourist and bring her across the border illegally.  Then she will be able to get all kinds of benefits and be able to drive without a drivers license, insurance, or anything else (helps if she speaks Spanish).

Just kidding.

I would contact the US Embassy as the entry requirements change all the time.

Being married to a Thai can work (I've been married for over 38 years), but make sure you really know the lady and she knows you before tying the knot.

Like my daddy used to say, "It's a lot easier to get married, then it is to get a divorce."  

Words of wisdom, especially if marrying someone you met on vacation.

Good luck,

RickThai

----------


## DrAndy

> Being married to a Thai can work (I've been married for over 38 years), but make sure you really know the lady and she knows you before tying the knot.


That would apply to any nationality

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> Being married to a Thai can work (I've been married for over 38 years), but make sure you really know the lady and she knows you before tying the knot.
> 
> 
> That would apply to any nationality


Can't argue with that.  

However, I think people should be extremely careful if they marry a girl they met through a "marriage web site", that they met in the sex industry, or have known only a very short time.

Many of these girls marry for reasons (money, US Residency/Citizenship, etc) rather than for love.   I've known several men who have married Philipino girls only to wind up broke and divorced once the girls have cleaned them out and/or brought over their entire families to live with them.

BTW: The most beautiful female body I have ever seen naked was a Phlippino girl.  Hopefully, I will never forget how she looked.

----------


## Stumpy

If it helps, I just went down this road. Here is the detailed thread and process. 

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...on-plight.html

----------


## UdonForever

I will never get married again, but if I did it sure wouldn't be to a Thai in the US. Why give her so many rights in case things go bad, if you're just going to visit?

I'd marry at the Amphur, then apply for a tourist visa.

I know two different guys who wound up with spousal support and all kinds of grief by marrying in the US. One lost half of a private pension.

----------

